# الرجــل أكثــر



## النهيسى (20 أبريل 2010)

دراسة جديدة تؤكد:

الرجل أكثر خجلا 

كيف تتعاملين مع الرجل الخجول







الخجل عند المرأة قد يكون مقبولا نظرا لطبيعتها الأنثوية الناعمة، لكن كيف يكون الحال إذا كان الرجل هو الأكثر خجلا والأسرع في احمرار الوجه والخدين؟

هذا المضمون توصلت إليه دراسة أجريت بأميركا بجامعة «كاليفورنيا» على عدد من الرجال والنساء من مختلفي الأعمار، والطول، والوزن، والدليل أنهم إذا تعرضوا لمواقف حرجة يشعرون بالخجل والتلعثم في الكلام، خاصة مع النساء، كما أثبتت الدراسة أيضا أن قصار القامة والبدناء هم الأكثر احمرارا للوجه إذا تعرضوا لنفس الظروف، عكس دراسات عربية نسبت الخجل للفتاة والمرأة وحدهما، فأيهما تصدقين؟!.



بداية يؤيد الدكتور «مدحت الشامي» استشاري المناعة والصحة العامة، الدراسة الأميركية مفسرا ذلك بقوله: التاريخ أثبت أن النساء أجرأ من الرجال في البدء بالحديث، أما التفسير العلمي لاحمرار وجه الرجل فهو أن الهرمون الذكري أكثر تأثيرا على اتساع الدورة الدموية في الأطراف، ويزيد هذا الهرمون أثناء الخجل، ويضيف الدكتور «الشامي» في دراسته العربية التي أعدها عن الخجل بأنه شعور بالتوتر، خاصة في المواقف الاجتماعية، وبالذات مع من لا نعرفهم، وهذا النوع من التوتر يصاحبه احمرار في الوجه، وزيادة ضربات القلب، والعرق، ورعشة اليدين، ونسيان ما يريد أن يقوله الإنسان، ثم الهرب من المواقف، وليس بالضرورة أن يكون الانطوائي خجولا، فالخجل نسبة انتشاره كبيرة بين الفتيات المراهقات، قد تصل إلى %60، أما بين الشباب الذكور فتصل نسبته إلى %48، %75 من هؤلاء الفتيان والفتيات يعانون من هذه المشكلة حتى مرحلة الدراسة الجامعية وما بعدها.
ويرى الدكتور «الشامي» أن للبيئة المحيطة بالإنسان -خاصة في السنوات الأولى- أهمية قصوى في نشأته، فقد يتعرض الإنسان في الصغر إلى التهكم من أساتذته في المدرسة؛ مما يشعره بالنقص.


الخجل درجات
الدكتور «صبري عبد الحميد» أستاذ علم النفس بجامعة قناة السويس، يرى أن الخجل درجات، فمنه ما هو مقبول، ومنه ما يعوق صاحبه عن التعامل الجيد مع الآخرين، فالخجل الطبيعي يمكن أن يندرج تحت مسمى رقة الأحاسيس والمشاعر، وهو ما يميز الفتاة أكثر من الشاب، خاصة أن أسلوب التربية في المجتمع الشرقي يلزم الفتاة بدرجة من الخجل، والصوت المنخفض، وعدم الخوض في كل الأحاديث.
أما الشاب فيعتاد منذ الصغر على الجرأة وعدم الخجل؛ لذلك فالصورة الطبيعية هي أن نجد الفتاة خجولة، أما الغريب فهو أن نجد شابا خجولا، وهذا النوع من الشباب غير مفضل كزوج عند غالبية الفتيات.


مرض اجتماعي
الدكتورة «ماجدة عبد الحكيم» أستاذة علم الاجتماع بجامعة حلوان ترى أن الخجل لدى الرجل أو المرأة يعد مرضا اجتماعيا، معناه افتقاد القدرة على مواجهة الآخرين أو التكيف معهم بسهولة، فيشعر صاحبه دائما بالحرج من أن يقول ما يشعر به أو يفعل ما يريده، فيصبح غير قادر على الكلام الجيد أو اتخاذ القرار السريع المناسب كرجل وزوج في نطاق بيته وعمله، وبهذا فإن الزوج الخجول لا يتيح لزوجته حياة سعيدة؛ فالخجل يعني أن الزوجة ستفتقد الكثير من الكلمات الرقيقة، والوقفات الجريئة في المواقف التي ستتطلب ذلك، وستفتقد أيضا أن يدافع عنها في أي موقف مع الآخرين.


أسباب أخرى للخجل
< قد لا تكون معاملة الوالدين في مرحلة الطفولة وحتى سن التاسعة سوية.
< تأثير العوامل الخارجية والوراثية على الحالة النفسية للإنسان.
< عدم التعود على الجلوس مع الكبار والحديث معهم يجعل الطفل خجولا، ويستمر معه هذا الخجل لمراحل مختلفة في حياته.
< التدليل الزائد للطفل يشعره بالخجل.
والعلاج حسب قول «د. ماجدة» يتلخص في مساعدة الآخرين للشخص الخجول؛ حتى يستطيع التكيف معهم، وذلك بالحفاظ على مشاعره، وعدم إحراجه في المواقف المختلفة؛ حتى يكتسب الثقة في نفسه، ويملك الجرأة اللازمة لممارسة حياته بشكل طبيعي.


نصائح
كيف تتعاملين مع زوجك الخجول؟
للتعامل مع هذا الزوج الخجول ومحاولة التكيف مع خجله، يضع لنا الدكتور»إسماعيل يوسف»، أستاذ الطب النفسي بجامعة قناة السويس مجموعة من النصائح:
- لا تلوميه على خجله، واعلمي أنها صفة اكتسبها من خلال أسلوب التربية في بيت العائلة الأولى.
- لا تعترضي على انسحابه من اللقاءات الأسرية الجماعية، ولا تضغطي عليه..وخذي الأمر بالتدريج.
- اعرفي أن الخجل صفة جمالية، وتشير إلى دماثة الخلق في كثير من الأحيان، لهذا لا تعترضي عليها كلية.
- ضعي في الحسبان أن اهتمامك الأول..أسرتك-زوجك وأبناؤك- ومن بعدها تأتى الاجتماعات والنشاطات الجماعية.
- اتركي لزوجك بعض المهام التي تتطلب مواجهة بالكلام، وادعي عدم قدرتك على تنفيذها..
- دعيه يقص عليك ما فاتك من أحداث الفيلم، واطلبي رأيه في بعض المواقف التي واجهتك في عملك أو مع الأبناء، ودعيه يستفيض في الكلام.
- ادفعيه للتعامل مع زملائه في العمل ومرؤوسيه، من خلال دعوتهم إلى بيتك، فهذا سيكسبه النجاح في العمل دون عثرات



​​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااا

ونصائح مفيده ومهمه جدااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## *koki* (21 أبريل 2010)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
انا مكنتش اعرف كده قبل كده
بس بجد موضوع مفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييد 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## النهيسى (21 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااا
> 
> ونصائح مفيده ومهمه جدااااااا
> 
> ...


*



شكرا جدااا


للمرور الرائع


سلام الرب يســــوع




​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> انا مكنتش اعرف كده قبل كده
> بس بجد موضوع مفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*



شكرا جدااا


للمرور الرائع


سلام الرب يســــوع




​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع عن جد...





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ومهم 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)

*



شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع المهم


سلام المسيح معك







*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع عن جد...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم​

​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ومهم
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم


​*


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2010)

موضوع في منتهي الاهميه نهيسي
ويستحق التقييم


----------



## النهيسى (29 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع في منتهي الاهميه نهيسي
> ويستحق التقييم


*

شكرا جدااا


للمرور الرائع


سلام الرب يســــوع​*


----------

